# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Vario-kuvia

## Kotkalainen

Varioiden poistuessa (ehkä) liikenteestä, joten tuli kiire ottaa niistä vielä kuvia. Kuvasarjan sain nyt valmiiksi. Kuvat on otettu lauantaina 12.5., tiistaina 8.5. ja muina sekalaisina päivinä.

----------


## Resiina

Vario 205 lähtö 14.43 lähtö Pikkuhuopalahdesta 40s video YouTube sivustolla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd2uO56k5V4

----------

